# 

## Alextel

( 6%) 

     :
==     .
0-4 - 3
15-30 - 4
31-50 - 5
 ..

==  -  1 ., .
 10  - 1
 10  30  - 2 
 30  50  - 3 
 50  - 4 




*    :*

1)    2019      " " (  20, 23, 25, 26  ..  " -   ").   ? 

2)   2020      " ".              .    ? 

3)  2019   ,     .  ,    ,     -  .              (   ).    ?

----------


## .

1-2.   .    1      .       . 
3.     ?  ?        ,   .        .        ? ... ))

----------


## Alextel

.

1-2.   ,        ,        1   ,    ?    ,            . , -   1      .        ,   ....           .  

       ?          ,   - . 

  -         -    ?

2. ..         ,        -     ,    .             .

----------


## .

1.     .    ,        . 
2.        .        ,    .    .
       .   ,  ,      .   ,      .

----------


## Alextel

1.        -     . .  
==     .
0-4 - 3
15-30 - 4
31-50 - 5
 ..

==  -  1 ., .
 10  - 1
 10  30  - 2 
 30  50  - 3 
 50  - 4 

,       -    .    . 

       . ,   -       ?  ?

2. ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   -       ?


 .




> ,       -    .


  -    -  ..   .       ,     .      -      , ,     ,      .

----------


## yater

.    . 
     .

----------


## room111

> .
> 
> 1-2.   ,        ,        1   ,    ?    ,            . , -   1      .        ,   ....           .  
> 
>        ?


      .     -   , ,    ..,     ,      .       .      5 ,   -  50.          30   30 . .     .

----------


## elenaln

> .     -   , ,    ..,     ,      .       .      5 ,   -  50.


      100    ,  ,      ,   .     .       . 
    0-4   15-30 ,  5-14 ?

----------


## elenaln

,      10 ,             ,         - .        . ,         .

----------


## Fraxine

> ( 6%)


    ,     ,  ?          6%     .   "    ".

----------

> ,     ,  ?          6%     .   "    ".


  " "      ? 

  ,        ( 6%  !)  - - .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,        ( 6%  !)  - - .


,   -,  -       6%,          .     ,      ,          .          . 
  ,   , -  " "-   . ,     .               .

----------


## __

!!!    -     (    ) -   -       !

----------


## grandpa

. 
  ,         -         .  ::nyear::

----------

